# help identifing a Fondriest bike



## gaucho (May 14, 2007)

Guys,
A friend of mine wath to sell me a Fondriest, but we are not capable to discover wich one is this.
The group and the wheels are not stock, but the fork is.

Thanks for all.

gaucho


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

Just buy it.


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

Is that an alu fork?


----------



## gaucho (May 14, 2007)

Yes, the bike have a luminium fork.
I have already bougth the bike, nice bike, good for training. 
I just wanted to know wich model it is. If someone knows, please post here
;-)


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Looks like maybe a Molven or an older pre-Lampre Megalu.


----------

